# Forced to keep signing into the site today



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm curious if anyone else is having issues with having to sign into the site on a constant basis.

I ask this because I have had to sign in numerous times this evening.

I've never had this issue before today in regards to the site.

Thoughts,ideas and comments are welcome.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No problems with me this evening... Could be your browser on cookie overload and choking maybe?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's likely the DBSTalk cookies on your computer are corrupt. You need to completely delete the DBSTalk cookies (there may be more than one) then login again.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I usually keep cookies cleared out of my browsers.

Where I kept having an issue was when I was replying in a thread.

Whenever I would preview a reply,I was required to sign back into the site.

It appears all is well now.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I've heard of others having this problem, then it went away. I'll see if they know anything else.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The same issue came up again for me twice this afternoon/evening.

Each time it occured,I was attempting to preview a reply.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

That used to happen to me a lot at work but it was a "secure" system that was "locked down"...

As mentioned above it sounds like a bad cookie.
Consider adding dbstalk.com to your 'trusted' sites if you're running IE?


----------

